# lookup_ldap.so missing (autofs)

## derB

Hi there,

hopefully a little problem which is easy to solve:

i need to use LDAP information for AUTOFS. Installed everything, user accounts are fine, auth is working.

BUT: starting AUTOFS service leads to a syslog message like '/usr/lib64/autofs/lookup_ldap.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory'

playin around with the ebuild file i found this comment: "... adds SASL support to the LDAP module which will not be build"

what do i miss here, or in other words: how do i get this file be build?

thanks in advance!

----------

## derB

in the ebuild file:

added  '--with-openldap'  in 'src_configure(){ ... local myeconfargs=( ... )  ... }

is that the correct way maybe?   :Confused: 

----------

## khayyam

 *derB wrote:*   

> playin around with the ebuild file i found this comment: "... adds SASL support to the LDAP module which will not be build"

 

derB ... the expression is REQUIRED_USE="sasl? ( ldap )" ... which means if USE=sasl then require USE=ldap. 

 *derB wrote:*   

> added '--with-openldap' in 'src_configure(){ ... local myeconfargs=( ... ) ... }

 

It (and I assume we are talking about stable =net-fs/autofs-5.1.2) already has this:

```
$(use_with ldap openldap)
```

... this states if the useflag ldap is enabled then pass --with-openldap to ./configure. So, assuming your doing this then explictly adding '--with-openldap' isn't going to change the issue.

Also, rather than reply to your own post you should edit the first, this way your post doesn't drop off 'unanswered'.

best ... khay

----------

## derB

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> the expression is REQUIRED_USE="sasl? ( ldap )" ... which means if USE=sasl then require USE=ldap.

 

got it.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> It (and I assume we are talking about stable =net-fs/autofs-5.1.2) 

 

yes.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $(use_with ldap openldap)
> ```
> ...

 

this was what i read (somewhere), but didn't work as expected. surprisingly adding the '--with-openldap' snippet ends up in creating the '/usr/lib64/autofs/lookup_ldap.so'. this is why i'm asking, if that is the correct way to do so (and your reply tells me, that it's not  :Wink:  )

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Also, rather than reply to your own post you should edit the first, this way your post doesn't drop off 'unanswered'.

 

my fault, sorry  :Sad: 

Thanks for your reply!

Cheers, S

----------

## khayyam

 *derB wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $(use_with ldap openldap)
> ```
> ...

 

derB ... that suggests a bug, I'd test but I don't fancy building openldap and dependencies. Please do the following:

```
# USE="ldap sasl" ebuild /usr/portage/sys-fs/autofs/autofs-5.1.2.ebuild compile
```

... and pastebin the build.log, and environment.

```
# wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/autofs-5.1.2/build.log

# wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/autofs-5.1.2/environment
```

edit: noting that that ebuild should be un-edited by you.

best ... khay

----------

## derB

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> ... and pastebin the build.log, and environment.

 

Ok, here we go:

The original ebuild file i was using (sasl and ldap are already in USE, if i'm right):

https://bpaste.net/show/ca3f653c3e16

The corresponding build.log:

https://bpaste.net/show/f2238e0ba676

The changed ebuild file:

https://bpaste.net/show/af3d66339ba7

And last but not least the corresponding build.log for the changed ebuild:

https://bpaste.net/show/a8721b824d35

Have fun  :Smile: 

Add:

IUSE="-dmalloc hesiod ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl"

# USE="sasl" adds SASL support to the LDAP module which will not be build.

Maybe i didn't get it right and would have to append a line like

IUSE="-dmalloc hesiod ldap libtirpc mount-locking sasl"

USE="sasl ldap"

?

----------

## khayyam

[quote="derB"] *khayyam wrote:*   

> The corresponding build.log:
> 
> https://bpaste.net/show/f2238e0ba676
> 
> And last but not least the corresponding build.log for the changed ebuild:
> ...

 

derB ... both of those show '--without-openldap', please can you provide the output of the following:

```
# emerge --info '=net-fs/autofs-5.1.2::gentoo'

# emerge -pvq '=app-misc/abook-0.6.1::gentoo'
```

best ... khay

----------

